# Please help assess this '55 Corvette



## kram (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm undecided on whether to keep this 1955 (May 20) 3-speed CORVETTE. This seems a fairly solid example, to my somewhat untrained eye. The paint is faded but shiney, and it looks thin) in places, but not badly scratched. And all polished/"chrome" parts seem very good. The only rust appears on the headlight bracket. I noticed the seat post as having the AS bolt, and the post and clamp have residue of a light coat of light grey paint. Saddle is Mesinger (and obviously red). 

[I'll put pictures up from the laptop ... ]


----------



## kram (Aug 21, 2012)

*(non-) S seat & paint & rack*

This nice Mesinger doesn't have an 'S'. Is it merely a personal preference, or does it mean something, in terms of being original equipment? Maybe the S-models are year-specific?? 

In the used car game, back when I was a kid in Cleveland, RED was known for being easily revitalized, with properly applied rubbing compound. I hesitate t disturb this Corvette's finish, as it has a (somehow?) delicate appearnce in places. Also, the red color is rather a DEEP shade.

The rack's rat trap is double-hinged, to widen a bit, for carrying books, I suppose. It says:: Schwinn Approved & Made in Western Germany


----------



## kram (Aug 21, 2012)

*Hello, friends & neighbors ??*

Was it something I said ?!?!

A shameless BUMP ...


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 21, 2012)

this is a very nice example of a schwinn corvette. Looks complete and prob rides amazing. Not sure what more you might want


----------



## kram (Aug 21, 2012)

*.Thank you, double-M*



militarymonark said:


> this is a very nice example of a schwinn corvette. Looks complete and prob rides amazing. Not sure what more you might want




I appreciate your feedback, and I respect your learned opinion


----------



## jpromo (Aug 22, 2012)

I'd say all checks out very nicely other than the seat. '55 was the first year for the middleweight bicycles and it featured a one year only tan seat. You're right, the Schwinn 'S' seats first started in '59. Purely for nitpickers, any later two-tone seat would look good. The rest of the bike looks really nice and they make great riders. Enjoy!

Finding an image of a '55 saddle is difficult enough but here's the best I could find:




Then '56 came with the first two-toned seats like this one:


----------



## kram (Aug 22, 2012)

*thanx & a couple Q's*

Then '56 came with the first two-toned seats like this one:

VERY cool! Thanks a ton. 
Is there some subtle difference between my 2-tone and your '56 example saddle (or am I just up a bit too early)?
Btw, what would a tan saddle WITH an S designate, or was there one?
Also, I have an NOS Schwinn "Sport" model head/tail light & generatoer set. Would that be appropriate on a '55 middleweight?


----------



## jpromo (Aug 22, 2012)

The earlier two-tone saddles were actually two colored pieces of material stitched together whereas the later ones were colored vinyl with white painted on. Again, nitpicky stuff :o just trying to spread what I found out when looking for a seat for my early 'vette.

Here's a better picture of a '56 seat. You can see it's a straight line separating two pieces of material.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 22, 2012)

jpromo said:


> '55 was the first year for the middleweight bicycles and it featured a one year only tan seat.




We have a '54 Corvette...

Darcie


----------



## jpromo (Aug 22, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> We have a '54 Corvette...
> 
> Darcie




Hey Darcie, is the date November or December in '54? '55 was the first model year but one can assume Schwinn started producing them for the Chrismas '54 season. The one I have actually has an overlapping serial of November '54 and some time in '56. I'll never know which it is unfortunately; could be one of the earliest Corvettes or just a '56.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 24, 2012)

I think there were a few different seats used between the early tan seat and the Mesinger S seats in '59. I think I've seen factory Mesinger two tone non-S seats used on Corvettes, but it had a chrome crash rail. The seat on the OP's bike was probably from a 60s Columbia.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 24, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I think there were a few different seats used between the early tan seat and the Mesinger S seats in '59. I think I've seen factory Mesinger two tone non-S seats used on Corvettes, but it had a chrome crash rail. The seat on the OP's bike was probably from a 60s Columbia.




Yeah, there were also two different versions of the early two-tone saddle. You had the tan '55 seat. Then a no rivet two-tone for '56-'57, then a three rivet two-tone that was similar to the preceding years for '57-58. Then you had your three rivet '59-62 Mesinger 'S', followed by the vinyl wrap Mesinger 'S' from '63 on into oblivion.

This is all just study and speculation and there's no saying there wasn't more overlapping or other seat styles thrown into the mix but it is quite the cluster..


----------



## spoker (Sep 2, 2012)

*corvette seat*

61 seat had 3 rivits,62 had 2 rivits,63 and up had no rivits,not countin overlaps


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 29, 2012)

The only other part that I can say for sure that was not issued on the 55 models is your 1959 or later front two stage Mayweg rack. The 55 models had a one year only front rack that was slightly different than the 56 thru 58 racks. Not to sure about the light.

Note. There some 1954 Corvettes. The date coded *serial number *was stamped on the dropout but the frame and bike were built sometime after the serial number was stamped. The number is a serial number, not a VIN number or a build date number. From my research of the late 50's and early 60's, the next years production started in the weeks of November. Also, an actual Schwinn dealer will tell you that the next model year bikes were shipped out after the first of the year. There may have been a few exceptions to the norm like the newly introduced 54 Jag and the new 64 Sting Ray.


----------



## jpromo (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey GT, how do the front racks on the '55 year differ? I've got an overlapping serial that I've been calling a '56 because I picked up a '56 seat for it but it could also be a late November '54.. potentially being a very early Corvette. That might be the cue I need to seal it!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 30, 2012)

Since the 1955 model middleweights were new, they had a few one year specific oddities, not counting the seat. The prongs on the front Mayweg were quite a bit longer. It was probably changed when they figured out it was just to dang long. That style chainguard on the 55 Corvette was used on lightweights for at least a decade before the middleweights came along and the 55 model middleweights used that same old guard. A one year deal here too, the frame and guard for 55 had a different mounting spacing of 17" verses the 56 and later models which were 17.5". The rear mounting tab on the 55 guard was riveted futher forward. Also, the 55 middleweights guard still had the lightweight's cable clip riveted on the top. The girls bike continued to have the clip but it was deleted on the boys models for 1956. 

If you have a SN that was used in prior years one way to verify your model year is by date coding the crank casting or look at the date on the rear hub shell. There is also a three digit stamping on the left? leg of the fork near the dropout but I'm not quite sure when Schwinn started stamping the forks. The earlest I can personally verify was 1958.    

I'll see if I can find a picture of the 55 Mayweg.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 13, 2012)

Can't delete a post so I'll edit. I see nothing. LOL


----------



## cyclebuster (Oct 15, 2012)

my 5/55 corvette has the cable clip on the chainguard, and the front rack has an unusual bend to it One peice vynil messinger painted S seat with crash rail, Schwinn lighting kit. 
Somone stole my wheelset whil it was being painted. 

Anyone have a 5/55 36 spoke 3 speed hub?


----------



## Stingman (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice find! Great example of an early, fairly complete (minus seat) Corvette. The Corvette was introduced in 1954 as Schwinn's first middleweight bicycle. However, it was not available to the public to purchase till 1955. Therefore, there are probably some Corvette's out there yet with a 54 serial number, which would be rare and very cool! Late model production bikes were many times sold as the coming year. The seat is hard to find for this year and can be very pricey! A friend of mine picked one up for around $300 more than what he paid for the bike. Have fun!



* Still looking for a Corvette from years 1959-1965.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is the Corvette that was being assessed........  

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/4895500792.html


Not sure about the shifter, thought that was a 1959 only piece that came with the Austrian three speed hub. Brake levers are 1965+ and as said before the Mayweg is 59 or later.


----------

